# astrex abby satin all in 1 mice and other baby



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

astrex abby satin









other baby


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet! You have your hands so full!!!! I love those baby zebras!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Am I the only one boggled by what's going on in that second photo?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like they are definitely up to something secret and mischevious!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Quite a few to keep track of there  going to be busy


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those zebra mice just melt my heart. . .


----------

